# Performance Enhancing Drugs For Scientists



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Performance Enhancing Drugs For Scientists Recently, Chris Good, of The Atlantic, has argued that scientists ought to be given performance enhancing drugs; not anabolic steroids, mind you, but rather, cognition enhancing drugs that are currently off-limits due to legality. Hallucinogens (LSD, for creativity), stimulants (Ritalin, for example, to help with focus), and other medications could [...]

*Read More...*


----------

